# Rabbit sprayed into my mouth!!



## juliemt (May 8, 2011)

Hi, I had a male and a female rabbit. Almost 2 years back, my male rabbit had accidently sprayed and a few drops of its semen fell into my mouth. I had rinsed my mouth immediately. Is there any chance that I could catch any disease from that.. particularly HIV Aids? Recently, I am catching respiratory infections quite often and I am very worried. Please help.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do rabbits spray semen? I would have assumed they spray scent or urine to mark their territory .


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

This is a joke right??????


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i think this would have been urine too they spray this to mark territory and when around females i was sprayed upon before (not in the mouth tho),i wouldnt worry yourself with this as you washed your mouth after.It can be a cloudy colour and also smells.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm sure in some cultures that must be considered very good luck!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I think it were urine he sprayed into your mouth! my bunny did it to me when I was ickle!
Don't think you will catch aids! BUT!!! you could catch myximatosis if you aint had him vaccinated

In fact it sounds very much like it! Are you having problems with you eyes too by any chance? You really need to go to the your vet asap and ask for the antidote injection.

DT


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

juliemt said:


> Hi, I had a male and a female rabbit. Almost 2 years back, my male rabbit had accidently sprayed and a few drops of its semen fell into my mouth. I had rinsed my mouth immediately. Is there any chance that I could catch any disease from that.. particularly HIV Aids? Recently, I am catching respiratory infections quite often and I am very worried. Please help.


Oh dear, not the best mouthwash in the world 

You should be okay. Try to keep your mouth closed next time lol xx


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I think it were urine he sprayed into your mouth! my bunny did it to me when I was ickle!
> Don't think you will catch aids! BUT!!! you could catch myximatosis if you aint had him vaccinated
> 
> In fact it sounds very much like it! Are you having problems with you eyes too by any chance? You really need to go to the your vet asap and ask for the antidote injection.
> ...


oh gosh yes it does sound very much indeed like the OP has caught myxi, and there is a 2 year incubation period for people so it all adds up.....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

dont give it anymore blow jobs


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Doolally said:


> oh gosh yes it does sound very much indeed like the OP has caught myxi, and there is a 2 year incubation period for people so it all adds up.....


Yep! It does sould very much like myxi to me! Hope the OP reads this and gets herself off to the vet asap!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

borderer said:


> dont give it anymore blow jobs


What borderer said


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol so this was a wind up!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oooooohhhhhh myyyyyyy godddddddddddddddddd

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha needed a giggle tonight pmsl!!!!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol tut tut


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you know that if a bunny sprays (anything) into your mouth....over a period of years you turn into a bunny?  So sorry hun!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Aha... ahahahahahaha.

Don't scare the OP people 

I almost hope this isn't a joke.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Did you know that if a bunny sprays (anything) into your mouth....over a period of years you turn into a bunny?  So sorry hun!


Ohhh wonder if the OP has started growing ears yet


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

will have to watch out for these threads in future i am very gullable lol.........


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ohhh wonder if the OP has started growing ears yet


The nose is certainly entending


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Did you know that if a bunny sprays (anything) into your mouth....over a period of years you turn into a bunny?  So sorry hun!


No you are wrong! the greatest risk is that you could be pregnant! that is of course assuming you are not on the pill - but after two years I think we can rule that out! Definately myxi


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Ohhh wonder if the OP has started growing ears yet


Or hopping


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I think we need to start worrying about the OP, they haven't been back so I think that the infection has taken over 


Someone needs to call the emergency vet before we lose them forever :cryin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

we seem to be getting a few OP's like this lately where they don't come back..... I wonder if they all have the same?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> we seem to be getting a few OP's like this lately where they don't come back..... I wonder if they all have the same?


You could be right there, as it has crossed species they will only need direct contact for it to spread 

OMG I think we need to warn Defra we could have a huge outbreak on our hands :blink:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no I bet the OP is gonna come back and tell us it's contagious by internet virus!!

We all better get vaccinated soon...else I am gonna soon be the one being humped by Cream!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh no I bet the OP is gonna come back and tell us it's contagious by internet virus!!
> 
> We all better get vaccinated soon...else I am gonna soon be the one being humped by Cream!!!!!!


Erm! I have had a strange craving for carrots today


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! I have had a strange craving for carrots today


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

My nose as been really twitchy today i mean itchy..............


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> My nose as been really twitchy today i mean itchy..............


And my eyes have turned PINK


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh no I bet the OP is gonna come back and tell us it's contagious by internet virus!!
> 
> We all better get vaccinated soon...else I am gonna soon be the one being humped by Cream!!!!!!


Ohh aren't we lucky it is national vaccination week soon, free vaccs all round :w00t:

-quietly nibbles hay in the corner-


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Guys Ive just pooped maltesers!!!!! Oh but in a designated tray so is OK!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Guys Ive just pooped maltesers!!!!! Oh but in a designated tray so is OK!!


OMG, if you start wanting a nose rub it is time to panic


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> OMG, if you start wanting a nose rub it is time to panic


But I have always had the desire for nose rubs so can't really tell


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> But I have always had the desire for nose rubs so can't really tell


Hmmm, do you have the urge to start randomly throwing yourself in the air??? we could have serious problems here peeps.....

-Ohhh dandelion nom nom nom-


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hmmm, do you have the urge to start randomly throwing yourself in the air??? we could have serious problems here peeps.....
> 
> -Ohhh dandelion nom nom nom-


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

does this mean i can distract you all with bunny crack and steal your furries?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok this has got a little out of hand!!! Serious question to the OP, did you spit or swallow?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Guys Ive just pooped maltesers!!!!! Oh but in a designated tray so is OK!!


Oh no... you must have turned into the easter bunny!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

crofty said:


> Oh no... you must have turned into the easter bunny!!!!!


Haha E.B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (presuming you are referrnig to "HOP"...if not....oops


----------



## juliemt (May 8, 2011)

I'm sorry for not replying. I don't come here often . And about the spraying incident, I am sure that it was semen. I have seen my male rabbit spraying around my female rabbit before. It was only that unlucky time when I had to be sitting in between them and he had to spray. Are you guys sure I can't contract AIDS from it? i am totally freaked out.. too embarrassed to go and ask a doc.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

rabbits dont spray seman, the have to mount and and stimulation to ejaculate, exactally like humans do (well unless they use their hands, but rabbits dont do that LOL)

rabbits spray to mark their territory, it is just really concentrated urine. and has a scent to attract the female, so he can mount her and use his sperm to create babies.

also theres no way you could get AIDs from a rabbit even if you did some how eat its sperm, AIDs is a primate disease, it originated in monkeys. it will not effect other species, rabbits can not carry AIDs


----------

